# Target BANS firearms possession in stores nationwide



## JDSwan87 (Aug 15, 2010)

http://247wallst.com/retail/2014/07/02/target-bans-firearms/ 

Quote from the article: 

"Target Inc. (NYSE: TGT) said that beginning July 2 the stores will respectfully request that guests not bring firearms into Target  even in communities where it is permitted by law.

The company acknowledged that open carry laws are a complicated issue, but that Targets goal is to create an atmosphere that is safe and inviting for our guests and team members. The companys statement concludes:

Bringing firearms to Target creates an environment that is at odds with the family-friendly shopping and work experience we strive to create."



Correct me if I'm wrong but it seems that Target is banning ALL firearms on the premises, not just open carry...


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Probably not safe and certainly inviting for some nutjob to do his thing. 

Good reason to stay away from That place!!


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Looks like the rest of the recent REQUESTS saying please don't bring them in but not YOU CAN NOT bring them in. Like all the other ones the OPEN carrying has brought to much heat and TARGET just wants to sell **** not be in this war between the 2 sides.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Don,t need a gun to rob.

http://www.cnbc.com/id/101323479#.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I wonder if this new policy applies to criminals, or just upstanding citizens


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

No one else finds it ironic that a store called "Target" would ban guns :lol:


Seriously, more pussified/insane companies/people so out of touch with reality, that they believe that laws and rules will deter criminals


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

FREEPOP said:


> No one else finds it ironic that a store called "Target" would ban guns :lol:
> 
> 
> Seriously, more pussified/insane companies/people so out of touch with reality, that they believe that laws and rules will deter criminals


Groan.:lol:


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Most any business that has to deal with the issue of people making a statement by open carrying is going to follow suit. There is a much larger percentage of people who are uncomfortable with open carry than there are potential customers who support it. Even though I may have my sig in my pocket I am not real enthusiastic when I see someone in tactical clothing, gear with an AR slung over their back. I ran into this situation and I understand why a business would say no.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

FREEPOP said:


> No one else finds it ironic that a store called "Target" would ban guns :lol:
> 
> 
> Seriously, more pussified/insane companies/people so out of touch with reality, that they believe that laws and rules will deter criminals


I've heard that the red circles on their trailers have acquired more than one bullet hole along I 80 in Pennsylvania during firearms season. :evil:


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

As i said NOT a ban

http://gunssavelives.net/blog/break...-a-ban-or-prohibition-on-gun-carry-in-stores/

Molly Snyder, a Target spokeswoman, said the retailer will not post signs at its stores asking people not to bring guns inside. &#8220;It is not a ban,&#8221; she said. &#8220;There is no prohibition.&#8221;

She said the company decided to make this statement after hearing from people on all sides of this issue.


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

They should change their name to Soft Target.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

I haven't been in a Target store in years. Either you're for or against. I quit playing on the teeter-totter a long time ago.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

FREEPOP said:


> No one else finds it ironic that a store called "Target" would ban guns :lol:
> 
> 
> Seriously, more pussified/insane companies/people so out of touch with reality, that they believe that laws and rules will deter criminals


Target used to sell guns and ammo. I used to find good prices on ammo years ago. They would put it on sale before hunting season.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

cedarlkDJ said:


> I haven't been in a Target store in years. Either you're for or against. I quit playing on the teeter-totter a long time ago.


Some are for and some are against whatever the issue is, but a lot of people are in the middle and don't care either way. You don't have to take a 100% stand on everything.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

petronius said:


> Some are for and some are against whatever the issue is, but a lot of people are in the middle and don't care either way. You don't have to take a 100% stand on everything.


Agreed.



petronius said:


> don't care either way.


But don't you think that is one of the problems? I am all for compromise, but there are a few things that I have to believe in and stand up for.


----------



## Unregistered4 (Dec 11, 2004)

I was in Target one time with my wife, and after walking down every isle at least once...I'm glad I didn 't have a gun...or I would have turned it on myself.

So, maybe that's who they were hearing from, in regards to allowing guns or not, and it was mainly husbands wanting them ban to save themselves from certain death...lol

Come to think of it...the only way I would go back...is at gun point.

Another store that offers a whole lot of nothing but junk is Hobby Lobby...I sit in the truck while she shops there, too.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Thank these clueless Dolts.

http://bearingarms.com/derpin-carry...ebook&utm_medium=fbpage&utm_campaign=baupdate


----------



## Get'nLucky (Oct 30, 2011)

Not to worried about it.... Thats why its concealed!


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

cedarlkDJ said:


> Agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> But don't you think that is one of the problems? I am all for compromise, but there are a few things that I have to believe in and stand up for.


There are several issues that I don't care about one way or the other. They have nothing to do with me and never will so I don't take a stand on those issues.


----------



## Duckiller (Mar 26, 2010)

Can't anyone read anymore? Target DID NOT BAN GUNS! They are requesting that nut jobs no longer open carry in their stores. Local and state laws will decide who can and can't carry in Target.


----------



## fishagain (Jan 2, 2014)

petronius said:


> One thing I have learned in all of my years is when a person is extremely outspoken or adamant about something, they are hiding a deep secret. What is it fishagain? Did your mother drag you to Target and make you hold her purse when you were little?


Aren't you the guy that shot his girlfriend through the bathroom door? No that was Pistorius. Sorry. When I was a kid there wasn't a Target. A Woolworth maybe. Now I know who the little boy is?  I got it, your one of them there 'metro boys'. So enlightened like the blush and gloss you buy on your 'frequent' shopping trips to TARGET'..French pronunciation.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

fishagain said:


> Aren't you the guy that shot his girlfriend through the bathroom door? No that was Pistorius. Sorry. When I was a kid there wasn't a Target. A Woolworth maybe. Now I know who the little boy is?  I got it, your one of them there 'metro boys'. So enlightened like the blush and gloss you buy on your 'frequent' shopping trips to TARGET'..French pronunciation.


I always thought Target was pronounced as "Tarjay". :lol:
As far as being Metro, well I don't think so, but I do wear deodorant, comb my hair and change my underwear every day.


----------



## fishagain (Jan 2, 2014)

petronius said:


> I always thought Target was pronounced as "Tarjay". :lol:
> As far as being Metro, well I don't think so, but I do wear deodorant, comb my hair and change my underwear every day.


So do a bunch of other sudo' Q'sssss! Go lick it baby.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

petronius said:


> .......and change my underwear every day.


Knew there was sumtin strange bout you.!


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I agree, Target is a 'girls store' just like Kohls and others. If forced to choose between soccer Moms and open carry advocates it was a no-brainier for them.


----------

